
Kremlin apologized to the owners of the newspaper Suddeutsche Zeitung - doener
http://www.interfax.ru/russia/503944
======
dest
a translation link for non russian speaking people and/or some context would
be welcome

~~~
dalke
[https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&tl=en&u=h...](https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.interfax.ru%2Frussia%2F503944)

